# QUESTION: Why aren't there any EVIL Guilds?



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 3, 2003)

Why aren't there any evil Guilds? I don't see why someone hasn't started one yet. And all the main Guilds, they have Elves, Rangers, Dwarves, and all sorts of things, but no Evil things. Why can't there be an Evil Guild? Personaly, I changed all my profiile stuff so I could fit right in at an Evil Guild, but now there aren't any! WHY NOT!?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 4, 2003)

Because many Guilds are role-playing linked, and as TTF no longer has an RPing section many Guilds have been rendered useless. I see no point, myself, in an 'Evil Guild', as I see little point in many of the Guilds (though many also serve high purposes).


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 4, 2003)

There was the Dark Leigon... you can find them in the Archived Guilds/Clans and Societies thing on the front page. That was all Role Playing Game oriented... But I think you're right... there should be a guild dedicated to learning all we can about evil things. There's the Elven Guild where we focus on the history of the Eldar and discussions of the sort. 

Hmm...

I say that we make a guild completely dedicated to learning and understanding the Evil in Tolkien's works. I'd help run it if we did...


----------



## Feanorian (Aug 4, 2003)

The true question is how much activity would there be? The Dark Legion served a great purpose while we had RPG's but now that we dont there is not much not. And as there is very little written about Orcs as opposed to Elves how much contribution would there be? I mean how many discussions can you have about Melkor???? Its not like I am opposed...or that I have a say in the matter. Just playing devil's advicate..


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 4, 2003)

Melkor... Balrogs (wings or no...), Dragons, Nazgul, Sauron, Red Maw, Ungoilant, other giant spiders, Cirith Ungol, Minas Morgul, Orcs, "Other Fire Spirits", War against Beleriand...

All kinds of evil topics could be discussed... I'm sure there's even more than what i listed above.


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 4, 2003)

*Yeah, you could talk about all sorts of things like that. It would be great.*


----------



## Talierin (Aug 4, 2003)

Why don't you start one in the misc guild section? If it goes well I'll see about getting it it's own guild space


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 4, 2003)

*Cool, that would be great. I have started one (somewhat), and I could use all the help I can get. If anyone would like to make a contribution, it would be most appreciated, because I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing. Thanks!*


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 5, 2003)

Hm, well as long as it stays serious and actually discusses the evils in Tolkien's works, it should be fine. 
In fact that would be very interesting!


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Aug 5, 2003)

*Don't worry. It will stay on topic. As soon as it gets organized, that is...

But anyway, all are welcome. At least partial Evilishness is prefered, but that's not important*


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 18, 2003)

Also, feel free to visit Middle Earth RPG. Plenty of evil to be found there.


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 20, 2003)

The same question came to me the first time. That's an idea... What about doing it yourself...
-----------------------------
Gods may die, but the Divinity remains... (Excuse the translation)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

WE ALREADY HAVE AN EVIL GUILD!!

It's called The Dark Legion!! 

It's on www.middle-earth-rpg.com

SERIOUSLY!  We don't need another.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 7, 2003)

Wonko, there actually is a new Evil Guild: Noss-en-Daebar.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 8, 2003)

Well you know what, it might be unnecessary and superfluous and things, but I'll join anyway.

The world needs more evil in it.
Otherwise people like me might actually be HAPPY.

And nobody wants that.


----------

